# A new dilemma--500 pens



## jtdesigns (Mar 7, 2013)

My customer now tells me he wants his organizations logo on the pen.  Im thinking laser engraved but am running issues into laser not working on brass.  Any suggestions?

Jeff


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 7, 2013)

jtdesigns said:


> My customer now tells me he wants his organizations logo on the pen.  Im thinking laser engraved but am running issues into laser not working on brass.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Jeff



A little "enameled" button with the logo that mounts to the clip, perhaps?

(I think I've seen clips with US flags attached near the top of the clip, just don't remember where.)


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 7, 2013)

If the logo looks ok in black, and isn't too detailed, Cermark.  Dye-sub printing might work, but I don't have any experience with it.  Others have done decals, but you have to choose the right finish to go over them.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## darrin1200 (Mar 7, 2013)

What about traditional diamond engraving? I used to do engraving on 7.62mm cartridges using a diamond bit and a pantograph engraving table. Most good engraving shops should still have these around. Another option is to check with some local jewelery shops.
If the company name or logo is small enough, they would not even need a rotary mount.

Good luck.


----------



## ashaw (Mar 7, 2013)

You can do a search for someone in your area that does metal engrave (Fiber mark epilog). The cost is a little more than normal engraving but at that qty should not be so bad.  I have a source for enameled buttons.  Setup charge is around $500.00 and depending on qty as low as 0.90 each.  It's been awhile since I used them.  Make sure you revise your quote to your customer.  These things can grow out of control really quick.


----------



## pinelumber (Mar 7, 2013)

*brass engraving*

They engrave brass on trophy's all the time why not pens.  Contact Woods Trophy in St. Clair Shores Michigan They have done a lot of my engraving lately and I am pleased with them.


Dennis
Pine Lumber :bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------

